# New 2013 Ram 1500



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I was looking at a new Ram 1500 with the Active-Level 4-Corner air suspension system. Ram says that if a load is placed in the bed, the truck will level itself. Was wondering if that might work with a plow on the front. If so, that would help with a plow when mounted. You would still need ballast in the bed I'm sure, but the suspension should be a help.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Possibly, but its got electronic steering as well which will probably limit you to a snoway


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just get a 3/4 ton and be done with it.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

If it has an actual air suspension system, I predict you will have issues. The air supply would have to come from an electric on-board compressor of some kind. Think of the incredible amount of wear and tear on that little compressor and the related leveling valves, etc. Every time you drop the plow the valve would actuate to let air out of the suspension, and as soon as you get to the end of the pass and raise the plow suddenly the compressor's running, trying to add air back in to the suspension. Over, and over, and over, and over, and over. I believe the system would be more designed to account for additional weight being placed on the truck and hauled a moderate distance once or twice a day.

I want to be perfectly clear: I have absolutely no knowledge of or experience with the system you are talking about, but from a simple mechanical standpoint it puts a few thoughtful wrinkles in my forehead.

I'm with mnglocker, get a 3/4 ton and be done with it.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

mnglocker;1535747 said:


> Just get a 3/4 ton and be done with it.


This. The prices of 1/2 tons and 3/4 tons are nearly the same. Get the right truck from the get go.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

mnglocker;1535747 said:


> Just get a 3/4 ton and be done with it.


Listen to these guys , 1/2 ton pickups are made for soccer games and groceries , not work. I dont know about being the same price as a 3/4 ton , if they are how do they sell any 1/2 tons . Oh ya , soccer Moms.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how their system works but I had Firestone air bags on a 1/2 ton GMC and they worked great. One thing people don't understand is they hold very little air, hardly 12-16 oz's worth, you could actually pump them up with a bicycle pump. I would think if they worked automatically it would put a lot of wear and tear on the pump, ask Dodge and see what they have to say about it. 
As far as 1/2 or 3/4 ton trucks, I can see why people would want 1/2 tons if they aren't loading them all the time. My 3/4 ton HD rides like an old buckboard! LOL


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Just because it'll level doesn't mean the wheel bearings can take the weight. 

Get the right tool for the job.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

dave_dj1;1536340 said:


> I'm not sure how their system works but I had Firestone air bags on a 1/2 ton GMC and they worked great. One thing people don't understand is they hold very little air, hardly 12-16 oz's worth, you could actually pump them up with a bicycle pump. I would think if they worked automatically it would put a lot of wear and tear on the pump, ask Dodge and see what they have to say about it.
> As far as 1/2 or 3/4 ton trucks, I can see why people would want 1/2 tons if they aren't loading them all the time. My 3/4 ton HD rides like an old buckboard! LOL


What kind of 3/4 ton is that ? I have a 1 ton that rides like a cremepuff . If you compare it to a truck , if your comparing it to your Civic mabey not.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL the ram 1500 is probably the nicest riding truck out now, and if you haven't been in an 09+ then you really can't speak for it. In regards to everything else, it'll hold a plow and plow well if you aren't going crazy with parking lots and plowing with the storm.

As for the airbags yes its automatic, they replaced the coil springs with them. I doubt a plow would make it work any harder (airing up and down etc). The biggest issue I see with the new truck is the electric steering as I mentioned before. 

grocery getter, that's rich


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

i just had to replace my 2012 with another 2012 due to sandy.

i lucked out getting the outdoorsman model which has a much different suspension then my first 2012 express. much firmer ride with a 2" lift from what i understand. i am actually happy i didn't get the 2013 with that suspension. seems like it could be a little pricey to fix when i brake it ;-)


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

jmac5058;1536401 said:


> What kind of 3/4 ton is that ? I have a 1 ton that rides like a cremepuff . If you compare it to a truck , if your comparing it to your Civic mabey not.


It's a 2010 Ram 2500 HD reg cab. I went to this from a GMC half ton.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Chrysler put a hold on ordering the 2013 with the air ride system. They are advertising the hell out of it, but unless you find one, you can't get it. A dealer told me they are either having a supply issue or a problem with the sytem working on the trucks. It's the same system they put on the Jeep Grand Cherokee's. From what I am hearing, they are on hold until at least late February.


----------

